# How can I get my totalled car across the border through Laredo?



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

My car was recently totaled in an accident here in Mexico and I need to get it across the border back into Texas through Laredo. Does anyone know a company that can tow it for me?
I need to return the sticker to Aduanas and then get the car out of Mexico so I can take my new car in.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

You do not have to remove the car. Contact Aduana for the complete rules. You need an official accident report and I think a report filed with your insurance company. There is more but why drag it to the border? Your insurance company should know the procedure.

Bobbyb


----------



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

That would be the smart thing to do. The only thing is that my insurance company (GNP) gave me the cash value of my car, but won't help me with this because they don't want to deal with it. Exactly what they told me. Nice guys huh?

I've asked aduana and they said I need to take it out of the country. One guy at the border office actually told me to compact the car into a little box to take it to them. I can't do anything in my state because the corrupt federalis never made out a report for my accident because I didn't have any cash on me to bribe... I mean 'pay' them.

I know it sounds crazy, but it's 100% true. It's been giving me a lot of stress for the past 4 months.


----------



## Willz (Jan 3, 2014)

So basically the only thing I can do, is tow it out of the country. I have a friend with a flatbed truck who will take it to the border. I am just looking for a company that would tow it across the border.


----------



## slats (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd suggest trying to find scrap yards on the US side that would be willing to come across and tow your car in exchange for its scrap value. I'd think you'd find someone happy to do it.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't think that just any tow truck can get into Mexico. There are Mexican tow companies near the border that can do what you want. Probably some on the US side as well. Do a Google and contact a few.


----------

